

Isis threat justifies greater surveillance powers in UK, says Liam Fox - UVB-76
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2014/jun/22/surveillance-powers-liam-fox-isis

======
papaf
_That is utterly, utterly wrong because the jihadists don 't hate us because
of what we do. They hate us because of who we are._

They hate bald C++ programmers?

------
mariuolo
In other words every excuse is good to augment the power of the ones that have
it.

